# Baked camembert in a  box



## Ishbel (Dec 8, 2004)

I saw the recipes re cooking a whole Brie - here's a similar idea which has become very popular in the UK.  This recipe is by one of my favourite Scottish chefs, Nick Nairn.  

Ingredients
150g whole camembert cheese, in its box
1 heaped tsp finely chopped rosemary
1 tbsp olive oil
2 cloves garlic, chopped
rosemary sprigs for garnish
For the dressing:
¼ red pepper, de-seeded and diced
55ml/2fl oz olive oil
½ tbsp chopped chives
½ tbsp balsamic vinegar

1. Preheat the oven to 200C/400F/Gas 6.
2. Remove the cheese from its box and wrapping and split it in half horizontally. Sprinkle the rosemary and garlic over the cut side of the bottom half and drizzle with the oil and a little black pepper. Place the top half back on and return the cheese to its box. Place on a baking sheet and bake for 8-10 minutes.
3. Meanwhile whisk together the oil, chives and vinegar for the dressing, stir in the diced pepper and season to taste.
4. Serve the hot cheese in a serving dish with the vinaigrette spooned around it. Garnish with rosemary and eat at once accompanied by plenty of bread.


----------



## debthecook (Dec 8, 2004)

This is very nice!!!!!  Thank you.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 8, 2004)

I use this recipe a LOT!  I love taking the lid off the box and watching the cheese OOOOOOZE!

It looks spectacular - but be careful if you make it - the camembert bubbles and fizzes when you take it out of the oven - and gooey cheese burns are not an injury to be taken lightly.


----------

